# Most moron proof quick link for Shimano chains



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I've never broken a chain but have been doing some extremely remote rides so got to thinking I should prepare for that just in case.

I use shimano chains and don't have any problems with the pin, at home where I have a good rugged chain tool, good lighting, and take my time. But I'm thinking on the road where I'd rather carry a smaller chain tool and who knows what circumstances I'd be doing the repair under that a quick link might make more sense (please correct me if I'm wrong about that).

So, what's the most moron proof quick link that would be good to carry for emergency use? Or are they all pretty much the same in this regard?
I use Dura Ace or Ultegra 11 speed chains. Assuming any link that works on one works on the other.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

SRAM and KMC are available nearly everywhere.

BTW, if you've installed a new chain before, but never 'broke' one, I'd bet that your chain is too long.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

SCRAM links are a PITA to use, unless your in the garage, u might as well carry pins. The best easiest link is connex.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

No Time Toulouse said:


> SRAM and KMC are available nearly everywhere
> BTW, if you've installed a new chain before, but never 'broke' one, I'd bet that your chain is too long.


I've broken lots in that context of the word and chain length is just fine. I assumed the context of being prepared for it during remote rides would have explained what I mean by broken in this case. I've never had a chain come apart during a ride is what I meant.

Thanks, but although I wouldn't go to the end of the earth for the best one availability isn't what I care about. Do you find one easier and more fool proof than the other?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

duriel said:


> SCRAM links are a PITA to use, unless your in the garage, u might as well carry pins. The best easiest link is connex.


Thanks. That's what googling indicates too. Except I saw some dudes saying for Shimano chains one should use the Campy connex link not the one for the wipperman's shimano compatible chain. But couldn't find a definitive answer on that and got confused.
Is that true do you know?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Wipperman are the easiest to install, and can be removed by hand too, but not totally moron proof as they have a right way and wrong way.

As with most things, if you follow the instructions you should be OK.

Same comment applies to KMC and SRAM. Nothing difficult, no right or wrong way. No special tools to install. Just assemble with the link at the bottom. Rotate chain slowly to get link at the top. Lock rear wheel and press on pedal, and link will snap together. These require a tool to remove though.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> Wipperman are the easiest to install, and can be removed by hand too, but not totally moron proof as they have a right way and wrong way.
> 
> As with most things, if you follow the instructions you should be OK.
> 
> Same comment applies to KMC and SRAM. Nothing difficult, no right or wrong way. No special tools to install. Just assemble with the link at the bottom. Rotate chain slowly to get link at the top. Lock rear wheel and press on pedal, and link will snap together. These require a tool to remove though.


Thanks. Think I'll try a KMC or Sram then. Sounds easy enough and I'll practice on a chain I plan to replace anyways at home just to make sure I'm good with it.
I read that pins are stronger so will stick with those generally and this is just for emergency on the road.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Thanks. Think I'll try a KMC or Sram then. Sounds easy enough and I'll practice on a chain I plan to replace anyways at home just to make sure I'm good with it.
> I read that pins are stronger so will stick with those generally and this is just for emergency on the road.


Unless you do a shift under load and jam the chain...it is very unlikely you'll sheer a masterlink. I think in 10 years I've snapped maybe two--and both were boneheaded shifts under load. Lube them well initially, since the links come bone-dry and that is a recipe for the masterlink pivots lengthening faster than the rest of the chain.

KMC or SRAM are great. Wipperman 11s are way more expensive than the competition, last I looked, for really no benefit.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Go ahead and try SCRAM links, but do it in the garage first. The you'll throw that shiet in the trash.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

+1 for KMC. I use them on my Campy and KMC branded chains.

Easy to put on, although you'll want a master link tool to take it off. I use the Park one.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> Wipperman are the easiest to install, and can be removed by hand too, but not totally moron proof as they have a right way and wrong way.
> 
> As with most things, if you follow the instructions you should be OK.
> 
> Same comment applies to KMC and SRAM. Nothing difficult, *no right or wrong way.* No special tools to install. Just assemble with the link at the bottom. Rotate chain slowly to get link at the top. Lock rear wheel and press on pedal, and link will snap together. These require a tool to remove though.


This is incorrect. The 'arrow' on the side of the link MUST point in the direction of chain travel on the outside of the chain...away from the bike. Meaning the pin that is in the quick link must be on the leading end of that link so it hits the backside of the chainring first. If you install it the other way that can lead to broken quick links. 



duriel said:


> Go ahead and try SCRAM links, but do it in the garage first. The you'll throw that shiet in the trash.



You have no clue about quick links.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I guess I was familiar with SRAM 10-speed only. But I've used KMC both 10 and 11 and don't see any arrow. Don't see anything about directionality in instructions either.









Just checked SRAM 11-speed. Yep there's an arrow.

So, the vote for most idiot proof is KMC.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It only makes sense to install the KMC link the same way. They are functionally identical to the SRAM link. As oriented in that photo the link would be on the bottom run of the chain, not the top.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Gentlemen, the OP was questioning using at a remote location, not in a shop full of tools room.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

any of the 3 mentioned can be installed by hand in a remote location. if one has broken a chain, one might still need a chain tool to remove the bad bits, but after that - no problem.

it looks like only one person here could get the kmc on correctly though. the rest of us are on a 50% chance


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

duriel said:


> Gentlemen, the OP was questioning using at a remote location, not in a shop full of tools room.


Right. With a seatbag friendly size chain tool probably as part of a multi-tool. I'll stick with the pin for regular chain installs but I think a quick link would be easier on the road given that I'd rather not carry a full size chain tool. There's also the issue of breaking off the pin but I assume I could manage that without pliers.

Although if I find those small chain tools are fine for pins I could just carry a few pins. I'l play around with a spent chain to find out.

Hopefully this is all moot but with the remoteness of some of the rides I do I want to be prepared for the 1 in a million, so to speak, chance I snap a chain.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I've been using Quick links since 8speed. Sram and KMC. I've never broken one. And I reuse them (even though they say not to, shhhhh). I'm no Andre Greipel, but at 165# I'm not really a light weight. They're plenty strong.
Once you use them, you'll never want to use the silly replacement pins. 

I carry one in all my bags. There's no reason not to. While I've never had to use them on the road, I've saved a handful of riders with broken chains. One time we had a guy with a broken RD. We broke the chain, made it a single speed, and quick linked the chain back together.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> They're plenty strong.
> Once you use them, you'll never want to use the silly replacement pins.


I know it's one in a million vs 1.1 in a million but I think it's fact that pins are stronger so that's why I wanted to keep using them. But now that I think about it, if carrying a spare quick link who cares if one breaks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> I know it's one in a million vs 1.1 in a million but I think it's fact that pins are stronger so that's why I wanted to keep using them. But now that I think about it, if carrying a spare quick link who cares if one breaks.


I would dispute that the replacement pins are stronger. They also have the potential of incorrect installation. Push them in a little too far, or not enough, and they can break open.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

I've been lucky and have never broken a chain on the road.....yet. I once bailed out a rider whose chain broke as I had a mini chain tool on my multi-tool and some extra pins.

I still carry a mini chain tool and extra pins, but also carry both a 10-speed and 11-speed KMC quick link. These are a quicker and easier repair, but I still carry both.

If it were me, I would replace that chain after the ride. Where there is one broken link, there are probably more not far behind.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lombard said:


> I've been lucky and have never broken a chain on the road.


I disagree. It has not been luck, but rather statistics. Short of damage, poor installation, or ham-handed shifting (and I mean really ham-handed) on-road chain breakage is really rare.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

tlg said:


> I would dispute that the replacement pins are stronger. They also have the potential of incorrect installation. Push them in a little too far, or not enough, and they can break open.


I'm with you, I've never broken one on road or mtb. I save all my old ones from worn out chains and carry two on my mtb, they'll always get you home. They're dead simple to use if you're closing them, I don't see what the issue is? Easy to get off too if you have a pair of pliers. I have done this on the trail, it was more of a struggle than this, but it works.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

harryman said:


> Easy to get off too if you have a pair of pliers. I have done this on the trail, it was more of a struggle than this, but it works.


That was the case with 8 & 9 speed. 
8sp would easily pop open with fingers. 
9sp not so bad if the chain wasn't too greased up. Difficult or impossible if the chain was greasy.
10sp & 11sp impossible without a tool.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

If it helps, I've been using 10 speed kmc links (real ones imo) for years, taking it apart w/o tools that way, or just wiggling the chain side to side while pushing the link together. "It" because ive been using the same one over and over again even on different chains. It hasnt broken or come apart so it must be pretty moron-proof. You should try it!


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Well I have broken a chain on a MBike ride, fixed it with a piece of wire to get back to the car.
I also have disconnected my chain several times to remove it when it got jammed down below the crank arm & chain ring below the pin. It is way easier to just disconnect remove and reinstall back on the chainring. If this ever happened to you you would want to do the same rather than fight & twist the chain to get it pack out from behind that pin. 
So, if you use a master link, I would always recommend one you can take apart and reinstall on the road. If you use a connex, you don't need a tool to remove or reinstall, period!


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

duriel said:


> Well I have broken a chain on a MBike ride, fixed it with a piece of wire to get back to the car.
> I also have disconnected my chain several times to remove it when it got jammed down below the crank arm & chain ring below the pin. It is way easier to just disconnect remove and reinstall back on the chainring. If this ever happened to you you would want to do the same rather than fight & twist the chain to get it pack out from behind that pin.
> So, if you use a master link, I would always recommend one you can take apart and reinstall on the road. If you use a connex, you don't need a tool to remove or reinstall, period!



For a single chain-link that costs as much as an entire 11s chain...you'd better not.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/wippermann-connex-11-speed-link

For $30 it had better make coffee and serve doughnuts too


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Sometimes it's worth buying the best! 
When your 50 miles out on your $6K bike, what is another $30?


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> It only makes sense to install the KMC link the same way. They are functionally identical to the SRAM link. As oriented in that photo the link would be on the bottom run of the chain, not the top.


The following makes sense:

,,I think the arrow is to make sure you pull the chain tight to lock the powerlink, is there one on both links? "

[source: SRAM XX1 Powerlink is mounted backwards.....- Mtbr.com ]

If the two links are symmetrical it shouldn't matter if the inside or outside arrow points into the forward direction.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

CX is correct in that SRAM instructions say put the arrow on outside link facing travel direction. The puzzle is that they appear symmetrical, and if one was to turn the link over, then it would also need to be reversed since the arrows point in opposite directions. So, it's not that the link as a whole is directional. It can be installed 2 ways correctly.

I'm temporarily at a loss on this one.


----------



## Z'mer (Oct 28, 2013)

There is also now a Shimano 11 speed quick link, the SM-CN900
Availability is ?
I have always used KMC links on Shimano chains, never a problem. 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/shimano-sm-cn900-11-speed-quick-link/rp-prod147138


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Wouldn't it figure that I just went for a short ride and pulled over to ask a guy who had his bike upside down if I could help.
He had broken his chain so; "sorry dude, that's the one thing I can't help with (yet)"


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Wouldn't it figure that I just went for a short ride and pulled over to ask a guy who had his bike upside down if I could help.
> He had broken his chain so; "sorry dude, that's the one thing I can't help with (yet)"


C'mon Jay, you could have done something.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Is that legal at the TdF? Froome has what, 6 teamates left to ride him up the hill!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

hfc said:


> C'mon Jay, you could have done something.


ha. Now that I think if it I was only about 5 miles from a bike shop and should have offered to go buy the stuff for him and bring it back.

I did drag a guy a few miles with a broken chain once, to a bike shop, by him sitting on his bike and holding my seatpost. That sounded like a good idea when we thought of it but it sucked especially for him when I needed to brake.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Jay Strongbow said:


> ha. Now that I think if it I was only about 5 miles from a bike shop and should have offered to go buy the stuff for him and bring it back.
> 
> I did drag a guy a few miles with a broken chain once, to a bike shop, by him sitting on his bike and holding my seatpost. That sounded like a good idea when we thought of it but it sucked especially for him when I needed to brake.


Who needs a chain? Just propel the bike kicking your foot back against the ground like a scooter.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

bikerjulio said:


> CX is correct in that SRAM instructions say put the arrow on outside link facing travel direction. The puzzle is that they appear symmetrical, and if one was to turn the link over, then it would also need to be reversed since the arrows point in opposite directions. So, it's not that the link as a whole is directional. It can be installed 2 ways correctly.
> 
> I'm temporarily at a loss on this one.
> 
> View attachment 319776


The link in the upper photo is what you want to see on the outside, on the lower run of chain. The end of the link w/ the pin needs to 'lead' on the outside. It's all about upshifting from small to big ring. If the end of the link that has the hole leads on the outside it can possibly fail. That's directly from the SRAM road brand manager.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> The link in the upper photo is what you want to see on the outside, on the lower run of chain. The end of the link w/ the pin needs to 'lead' on the outside. It's all about upshifting from small to big ring. If the end of the link that has the hole leads on the outside it can possibly fail. That's directly from the SRAM road brand manager.


I'm going to have to check all my KMC links now. Their instructions _do_ show the link installed that way, but make no mention of it in the text, and I never paid attention to it.


----------



## bobf (Apr 3, 2015)

My 10 speed bike came with a KMC link on a Shimano chain. First time I wanted to take it off I couldn't open it for anything, and I though I was going to have to spring for a tool. I asked at the bike shop and they said, "Squeeze the side plates together, _moreon_." (They didn't originally say the part in italics, but I fixed it for them.) The thing came apart quite easily when I did that.

I have been using KMC or Connex quick links for several years. Both work fine. I have yet to need one in the field but they seem quite easy to work with at home. I replace the link when I replace the chain under the assumption that it wears the same as the other links. 

The price of the 10 speed Connex is bad enough, glad I don't need an 11 speed. Search the interweb for discussion of possible counterfeit KMC links.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Interestingly enough the Wipperman Connex link is also directional but installed exactly opposite to the SRAM type. The open end faces to the outside and forward in the direction of travel. This is how it installs at the lower chain run.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

As somebody else already mentioned, why not just use a Shimano quick link for a Shimano 11-speed chain? Why bother with trying to make a different brand work when Shimano makes one specifically for their chain? I had called a number of my local shops last week asking about which chains were in stock, and every single shop had the new Shimano quick links.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

bikerjulio said:


> I'm going to have to check all my KMC links now. Their instructions _do_ show the link installed that way, but make no mention of it in the text, and I never paid attention to it.


Something else to fret over!! First I could have a "fake" KMC link, now this!

I've used KMC and SRAM links for YEARS and never paid attention and NEVER broken one!! Odds on, after hundreds of links, I've had pretty near half on wrong!! I'm guessing I'll break one TODAY if I don't head out and inspect 6 bikes worth of links.

Of course, I'm SO old I still subconsciously let up a little when shifting even though modern drive trains shift BETTER under load. I just CAN'T break the habit. Hell, we used to "pre-shift", shifting the downtube lever while pedaling hard and at the precise best moment, let up, and the chain would shift!! In the 5 speed days, they wouldn't shift under load at all!!!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've just checked 5 bikes with KMC links (the others are Connex), and only one was "correct". Never an issue in many thousands of Km. I must just be lucky.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

A tip of the statistition's hat, for me 6 bikes, 2 "correct." Luck beats skill every time!!

I'm headed out for a ride now, on one of the bikes that's "incorrect", wish me luck.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Whew, I lucked out - my primary road bike is on the right way!


----------

